# Hello, dear mates! I'm from Russia and I know how to treat IBS



## skrypnik1980 (Dec 14, 2017)

(please, help us to keep this thread alive, please)

IBS (irritable bowel syndrome so fancy name). I'm not selling anything and so on, so be with me.

Simply.
Reason: ascaridae human (nothing special =truth)

Treatment:
1 Pyrantel\Piperazin (maybe, weaker treatment + less side effects)
2 Albendazole\Levamisole [maybe, stronger treatment, especially Levamisole, + more side effects (I don't have any side effects)]
Nota bene 1: You will have an immediate effect (!), but to kick out (yeah haha) ascaridae is pretty intricating (ahaha), so you'll have to repeat those treatments up to 15 times (use pauses to about 2 weeks\start treatment when symptoms arise).
Nota bene 2: You can use both treatments, even simultaneously, but don't do such thing to ascaridae.
Nota bene 3: Use instructions on dosage to each medicine.

Prevention:
Put your hands\food\etc. to your lips only when hands\food\etc. cleaned (could be cleaned with water itself).

And the main thing: mate, be a good human!


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

uh so basically take antibacterial stuff?

jees, i wonder how i didnt came up with that.


----------



## skrypnik1980 (Dec 14, 2017)

Raw015, so you are choosing to laugh instead of treatment? I hope you are right, my friend. Nota bene 4: antibiotic (including drug, which is antihelmintic) is not antibacterial (joke, don't note this). 

Guys, who rated this thread by 3-1 star (they didn't even do any tests) did a very bad thing to people.

I did all I could. I'm out. Take care.


----------

